# 20 questions!



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

I borrowed this idea from a thread in the snake section, all credit to them. Was having trouble getting any though as I'm more of a lizard fan!

same rules apply:

1. One question per post.

2. Each question must be numbered, in an ascending order, beginning with one.

3. The person who guesses the answer correctly, gets to choose the next answer, and as such, following questions will be directed at them.

4. The answer, seeing as we are in the lizard section, must be a species of lizard.

5. Please know the scientific name of the lizard you have as your answer, common names can be too general. Also guesses must contain scientific names, common names are optional.

6. Questions requiring a yes/no answer only please, and answers containing either yes/no only.

7. If your answer hasn't been guessed within 20 questions, choose another species.




I'll start... fire away : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

is it a nocturnal species


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> is it a nocturnal species


Nope :2thumb:

please number your questions


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

2. does it grow over 2ft


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> 2. does it grow over 2ft


Yes it does


----------



## GECKOFAN (May 21, 2010)

2. Is it over a foot long ?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

GECKOFAN said:


> 2. Is it over a foot long ?


Q3, yes it is (assuming you mean adult size)


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

4 is it arboreal


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> 4 is it arboreal


It is indeed


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

5 a monitor species?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> 5 a monitor species?


Yes :2thumb:


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

6 Is it in the Mangrove Complex?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Melonhelmet said:


> 6 Is it in the Mangrove Complex?


No it is not :devil:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

I know its late but keep em coming, it's getting narrowed down...


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

7 Is it an Austrailian area (sarrounding area and austrailia) species?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Melonhelmet said:


> 7 Is it an Austrailian area (sarrounding area and austrailia) species?


Yes : victory:


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh well that only limits it down to most monitors lmao.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

8. is it a dwarf monitor?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Melonhelmet said:


> 8. is it a dwarf monitor?


It certainly is : victory:


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

9. Is it Varanus Glauerti?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Melonhelmet said:


> 9. Is it Varanus Glauerti?


It is not. 

Keep going 11 more questions should cover it - just remember questions narrow it down a lot more than guesses : victory:


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

10. Is it common in captivity? (To some extent)


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Melonhelmet said:


> 10. Is it common in captivity? (To some extent)


No, not in the UK and not as far as I know elsewhere either


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

11, is it Varanus acanthurus acanthurus


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

RepBex said:


> 11, is it Varanus acanthurus acanthurus


Nope : victory:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

12, is it easily mistaken for V.acanthurus?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

RepBex said:


> 12, is it easily mistaken for V.acanthurus?


No, at least not by those with good reptile knowledge


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

last guess then bed 
13, is it varanus-baritji


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

RepBex said:


> last guess then bed
> 13, is it varanus-baritji


Noope


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

14. Kimbo


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 14. Kimbo


Nope, why not try to narrow it down?


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

15. is it black


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> 15. is it black


Yes, in places : victory:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

16. varanus rudicollis i think i spelt that right lol


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> 16. varanus rudicollis i think i spelt that right lol


Nope, we already know its a dwarf monitor


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> Nope, we already know its a dwarf monitor


soz mist that bit:lol2: i realy should have look at all the info


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

4 questions left or i win!


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

17. ok 1 more go Back tree monitors


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

18. varanus kingorum.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> 17. ok 1 more go Back tree monitors


afraid not, also the prasinus complex are not classed as odatria i believe.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

awh said:


> 18. varanus kingorum.


Nope, 2 more goes


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

19. is it one of the Tritis


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Paul P said:


> 19. is it one of the Tritis


19 questions and we have a winner! it was varanus tristis tristis, the black headed monitor.

Paul your go! let us know when you have a lizard in mind.


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 19 questions and we have a winner! it was varanus tristis tristis, the black headed monitor.
> 
> Paul your go! let us know when you have a lizard in mind.


:2thumb:

Wouldnt be fair, have to go to work shortly so couldnt tell people if they are right or wrong, have another go m8.


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Paul P said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Wouldnt be fair, have to go to work shortly so couldnt tell people if they are right or wrong, have another go m8.


Somebody else please feel free to have a go:2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone can go, if not i will think of another myself when i get home this evening


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Go on then I'll try.

:whistling2:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

1. is it under the genus Varanus?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 1. is it under the genus Varanus?


Nope.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Is it from the South American continent?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> 2. Is it from the South American continent?


It sure is.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Tupinambis Merianae?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> 3. Tupinambis Merianae?


Nope.

:whistling2:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

4. is it a gecko?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 4. is it a gecko?


Nope, not a gecko.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

5. is it a skink?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 5. is it a skink?


Nope, not a fat sausage.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

6 Is it a Tegu?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> 6 Is it a Tegu?


Not a Teg.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

7 Is it an Iguanid?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

7. agamid?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> 7 Is it an Iguanid?


He shoots, he misses.



NightGecko said:


> 8. agamid?


Yes...



...If it was another lizard and not this one, sorry guess again.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

9. is it arboreal???


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 9. is it arboreal???


Nope, its a land lubber.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

10. _Phrynocephalus horvathi_


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

11. is it green


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

12. Is it Tuatara :lol2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

awh said:


> 10. _Phrynocephalus horvathi_


Nope



krox2008 said:


> 11. is it green


Yep


NightGecko said:


> 12. Is it Tuatara :lol2:


Nope


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

_Calotes calotes_ (Green Garden Lizard)


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> 13. _Calotes calotes_ (Green Garden Lizard)


Ooooh, unlucky 13.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

14 Green Ameiva [Ameiva Ameiva]?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> 14 Green Ameiva [Ameiva Ameiva]?












I always thought they had a head like a Tegu and never realised that they share the same family, Teiidae.

I believe its your go now...

:no1:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> image


That's one cool looking lizard. Well done Dragon Wolf, I wouldn't have got that one. Your go!


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

:notworthy: Cheers mate 

Ok ready whenever you are


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Please remember to number your questions!


1. Is it one of the following: a skink, gecko, monitor or agamid?


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

1... No


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

2. Does it grow to above 3ft as a rule?


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

2 Nope


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

3. Is it arboreal?


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 3. Is it arboreal?


3 Nope, ground dweller


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

4. Is it Australian?


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 4. Is it Australian?


4 Nope, not an Aussie


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> 4 Nope, not an Aussie


5. is it American?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

6. is it a dragon of soome sort???


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

7. Sun Gazer


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 4. is it a dragon of soome sort???


Dragons are agamids, I already asked that, plus it's now Q6 :whistling2:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 4. is it a dragon of soome sort???


5 Nope, not a Dragon


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 5. is it American?


Soz got confused then :blush:

5 Yes


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

oh  woops. me being abit silly there


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 7. Sun Gazer


7 Nope


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

American, under 3ft, terrestrial, not a gecko, agamid, monitor or skink. Hmm.

8. Is it North American?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

9. does it glide???


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> American, under 3ft, terrestrial, not a gecko, agamid, monitor or skink. Hmm.
> 
> 8. Is it North American?


Yup



[email protected] said:


> 9. does it glide???


9 Nope


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

10. Does it stay under 1ft as a rule?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

11. Whats the Thorny Devil but not, the cheap and more common one from the US. The one that puffs up like a dinner plate when a snake comes near?

You know the one...


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

12. gila monster


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 10. Does it stay under 1ft as a rule?


10 normally no


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

13. My guess is a gila monster

edit - too slow!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

13. is it a desert iguana

sorry under 3ft my mistake


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 11. Whats the Thorny Devil but not, the cheap and more common one from the US. The one that puffs up like a dinner plate when a snake comes near?
> 
> You know the one...


11 Know the one, but it's not it



krox2008 said:


> 12. gila monster


12 Nope


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 13. is it a desert iguana


13 Nope


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

15. _Anniella pulchra?_


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 14. _Anniella pulchra?_


14 nope


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

16. Collared Lizards


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

17. beaded lizard


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

18. is it an iguana???


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

19. _Rhineura floridana_?

edit - oops, 19!


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 16. Collared Lizards


16 Nope


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> 17. beaded lizard





[email protected] said:


> 18. is it an iguana???





NightGecko said:


> 20. _Rhineura floridana_?
> 
> edit - this was the 20th question, we all posted at once... Anyone right? If not reveal and go again!


None right, it was a Leopard Lizard [Gambelia wislizeni]


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah well, your go again :lol2:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Does someone else want to take this next? 

I may have to go out soon and don't want to have to stop the game :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Alright... I'm thinking of a lizard... :whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

oh :O lol  even the expert night gecko couldnt get it!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

1. is australian??


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

2. Nocturnal?


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

3. is it a Varanus


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 1. is australian??


No



Whosthedaddy said:


> 2. Nocturnal?


No


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> 3. is it a Varanus


Nope.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> oh :O lol  even the expert night gecko couldnt get it!!!


Haha I'm no expert. I know little about anything outside the Varanus genus, and even within it I'm no guru : victory:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

4 European?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

:blush:5) is it african???


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> 4 European?


No



[email protected] said:


> :blush:5) is it african???


No


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

7) north americn???


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

8 South American?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 7) north americn???


6. Yes, technically


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 6. Yes, technically


9 Is it also known elsewhere?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> *8 *Is it also known elsewhere?


No (except in captivity)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

9) monitor???


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 9) monitor???


Nope, already covered that (monitors = varanus)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

:O

10) iguana???


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

[email protected]e.co.uk said:


> :O
> 
> 10) iguana???


10. Yes it is a species of iguana


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

11. Cuban Rock Iggy


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 11. Cuban Rock Iggy


No, but getting pretty warm now :whistling2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> No, but getting pretty warm now :whistling2:


12. Rhino


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

13 Cuban knight Anole?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 12. Rhino


_Cyclura cornuta _or _Diceros bicornis_? :lol2:

Afraid not



Dragon Wolf said:


> 13 Cuban knight Anole?


 
Nope, already gathered that it is an Iguana


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> Nope, already gathered that it is an Iguana


:blush: oops, missed that


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

13 Anegada Iguana?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> 13 Anegada Iguana?


Nope, getting hot hot hot :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> Nope, getting hot hot hot :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sounds like a clue :lol2:

Jamaican Iguana?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Sounds like a clue :lol2:
> 
> Jamaican Iguana?


Noo, still floating about in the right genus though :lol2:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

merine iguana


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> merine iguana


15. Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

16. Dominican iguana

_Iguana delicatissima?_


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 15. Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


17. it is a bit bumd that no-one has tried iguana iguana


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

bothrops said:


> 16. Dominican iguana
> 
> _Iguana delicatissima?_


Afraid not, only a few guesses left but you've narrowed down the genus enough that I think someone will get it :whistling2:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> 17. it is a bit bumd that no-one has tried iguana iguana


I've already hinted that it's under the genus _Cyclur_ so Green Iggy is ruled out : victory:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> I've already hinted that it's under the genus _Cyclur_ so Green Iggy is ruled out : victory:


 
ok i mist that soz:lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

18._ C lewisi_ Cayman Blue..


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

bothrops said:


> 18._ C lewisi_ Cayman Blue..


Bingo. Answer is the Blue Iguana / Grand Cayman Iguana - _Cyclura lewisi_

Your turn : victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

OK, got one!


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

1 Is it Australian?


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Fijian Crested Iguana

edit. this is wot i get for going for a smoke when im posting


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

2. is it one of the following a skink, gecko, agamid or monitor?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Dragon Wolf said:


> 1 Is it Australian?


no



NightGecko said:


> 2. is it one of the following a skink, gecko, agamid or monitor?


I believe this line of questioning is against the rules. If if isn't it should be. This is technically 4 questions (also, according to the rules, we need to stick to scientific taxonomy rather than common names!....so for clarity...

the lizard I am thinking of is not any of the following families;
Scincidae, gekkonidae, agamidae nor varanidae:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

bothrops said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright from now on this type of post is not allowed... I did say to use latin but we seem to have drifted into english lol : victory:

3. Is it European?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

NightGecko said:


> Alright from now on this type of post is not allowed... I did say to use latin but we seem to have drifted into english lol : victory:
> 
> 3. Is it European?


nope...


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

bothrops said:


> nope...


4. American?


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

5 Asian?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

NightGecko said:


> 4. American?


..:hmm:Mmmm...lets say New World for now...




Dragon Wolf said:


> 5 Asian?


nope...


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

6. Is it caribbean?

7. Is it arboreal?

8. Does it exceed 3ft in length as a rule?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

NightGecko said:


> 6. Is it caribbean?
> 
> 7. Is it arboreal?
> 
> 8. Does it exceed 3ft in length as a rule?


6. Yep!

7. Nope

8. Nope


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Smallish, terrestrial, carribean, and not a gecko/varanus/agamid/skink... Hmm

Gonna have one guess before I let someone else have a go - _Sphaerodactylus ariasae?_


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> Smallish, terrestrial, carribean, and not a gecko/varanus/agamid/skink... Hmm
> 
> Gonna have one guess before I let someone else have a go - _Sphaerodactylus ariasae?_


I'd swear sphaero's are geckos :whistling2:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Pono said:


> I'd swear sphaero's are geckos :whistling2:


DOH! completely made a fool of myself with that one, since I clarrified it was not a gecko above lol!

Ah well I'm out for the night. Good game : victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

NightGecko said:


> Smallish, terrestrial, carribean, and not a gecko/varanus/agamid/skink... Hmm


yep...



NightGecko said:


> Gonna have one guess before I let someone else have a go - _Sphaerodactylus ariasae?_


nope...


(and you're forgeting your rules again!:Na_Na_Na_Na

that was number 9


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Pono said:


> I'd swear sphaero's are geckos :whistling2:





NightGecko said:


> DOH! completely made a fool of myself with that one, since I clarrified it was not a gecko above lol!
> 
> Ah well I'm out for the night. Good game : victory:


Hehehe (can't believe you're quitting half way through...you could at least see this one out.....


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Hehehe (can't believe you're quitting half way through...you could at least see this one out.....


I'm not too hot on species identification, especially outside of monitors and geckos, and I have the feeling you will have chosen a rarely heard of species. The only way I could narrow it down would be googling for possibilities, and I'd rather see if anyone else can come up with the right answer and take a turn themselves : victory:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

10. _Anolis cuvieri _?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

NightGecko said:


> I'm not too hot on species identification, especially outside of monitors and geckos, and I have the feeling you will have chosen a rarely heard of species. The only way I could narrow it down would be googling for possibilities, and I'd rather see if anyone else can come up with the right answer and take a turn themselves : victory:


Understood...

rarely heard of yes, in fact just plain rare....(big clue)



Spuddy said:


> 10. _Anolis cuvieri _?


You're gonna need a hell of a lot more questions if you're going to start listing species from the _Anolis _genus as it is the second most specious vertebrate genus after the _Eythrodactylus _frogs!

To save you the time of going through more than 200 species, I am not thinking of any member of the genus _Anolis:2thumb:_


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Understood...
> 
> rarely heard of yes, in fact just plain rare....(big clue)
> 
> ...


 
it was worth a try i suppose. 

i give in this is too hard. lol


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Spuddy said:


> it was worth a try i suppose.
> 
> i give in this is too hard. lol


too hard?

just ask some questions! The hard part is answering them correctly!:lol2:


You don't have to guess species, just narrow down the field...


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Is it's tail more than 50% of it's overall length





Is it an omnivore or insectivore?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

is it a crocodile skink????


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

14. Is it of the genus _Ameiva? _


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Please remember question numbers guys!



Whosthedaddy said:


> *11. *Is it's tail more than 50% of it's overall length
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11. No

12. omnivore (although that's not a yes/no question and therefore technically against the rules!:whistling2



[email protected] said:


> *13. *is it a crocodile skink????


13. nope



in5omniac said:


> 14. Is it of the genus _Ameiva? _


14. nope


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

15. Has this species actually been kept in captivity?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

GeckoD said:


> 15. Has this species actually been kept in captivity?


15. Yes (and bred)


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

16. is it legless?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

GeckoD said:


> 16. is it legless?


16. nope


clue...it is EXTREMELY rare in the wild and VERY VERY rare in captivity (although I know of a few less than a mile from where I am currently sat!)


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Smallish, terrestrial, carribean, and not a gecko/varanus/agamid/skink

Rarely kept and bred in captivity, omnivorous, has legs and not a huge tail!


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

17. Is it under the genus _Cnemidophorus?_


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

this ones hard! whats a noteable rep centre or somehwere they might be bread or someone who has them on here that is in Staffordshire???


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

NightGecko said:


> Smallish, terrestrial, carribean, and not a gecko/varanus/agamid/skink
> 
> Rarely kept and bred in captivity, omnivorous, has legs and not a huge tail!


correct



NightGecko said:


> 17. Is it under the genus _Cnemidophorus?_


incorrect:2thumb:

might help to get the family. You've ruled out the four above, but what else could it be....


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

bothrops said:


> correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


18. Is it an Iguanid?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

NightGecko said:


> 18. Is it an Iguanid?


nope...


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

18.xantusiidae?

oops sorry didn't refresh...


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

GeckoD said:


> 18.xantusiidae?
> 
> oops sorry didn't refresh...


nope...only two questions left guys....


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

i apologise if this is a stupid question and a waste but is it...
19. A terrestrial species of polychrotidae? but i also wanna ask if it specific to ONE island only...? thats not a question though


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

GeckoD said:


> i apologise if this is a stupid question and a waste but is it...
> 19. A terrestrial species of polychrotidae? but i also wanna ask if it specific to ONE island only...? thats not a question though


I will answer all as if only one question ('cos I'm feeling generous!)

It is not a terrestrial species of polychrotidae and the animal is absolutley 100% endemic to a single island (if it even exists in the wild anymore....)


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I'm stumped... I give up. I will be checking back to find out what it was though : victory:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

*I give up! damn you...lol*


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Martinique?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Galliwasp?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

GeckoD said:


> *20. *Martinique?


20. Nope...I win!:2thumb::no1:




in5omniac said:


> Galliwasp?


 
Aww, if only you were here earlier! Question 21 gets it!

It was the Haitian galliwasp (AKA the Giant Hispaniolan galliwasp) _Celestus warreni_ thought to be exinct in the wild but can be found at Jersey Zoo, a zoo in America and my college animal collection!:2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Whose go is it now? :whistling2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Should be mine, but I'll be off and on so if in5omniac wants it, it's his...


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Should be mine, but I'll be off and on so if in5omniac wants it, it's his...


Thanks Bothrops.

OK, I've got one, ask away!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> Thanks Bothrops.
> 
> OK, I've got one, ask away!


1. Is it common in captivity?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 1. Is it common in captivity?


No it isn't


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

2. Is it Tropical?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 2. Is it Tropical?


I would say so, but not really from a location which springs to mind when you say 'tropical' though


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

3) does it get over 2 foot long?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Pono said:


> 3) does it get over 2 foot long?


No it doesn't


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

4. Gecko?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 4. Gecko?


No, try again


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

4. Nocturnal?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 5. Nocturnal?


It's not


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

6. Cham?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 6. Cham?


Yes, it's a type of cham


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

7) is a montane species?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Pono said:


> 7) is a montane species?


It is


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

8) Is it found on the African mainland?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

bothrops said:


> 8: Is it found on the African mainland?


Indeed it is


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Is it part of _Kinyongia?_


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Zak said:


> 9) Is it part of _Kinyongia?_


No it isn't


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

10) is it in the genus _Chamaeleo_?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

bothrops said:


> 10) is it in the genus _Chamaeleo_?


Yes it is


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

11) Does it have horns?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Zak said:


> 11) Does it have horns?


It does


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Mellers?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 12) Mellers?


Nope.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

13) is it a subspecies of _Jacksonii?_


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Zak said:


> 13) is it a subspecies of _Jacksonii?_


No it isn't


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

14) Calumma sp.?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Pono said:


> 14) Calumma sp.?


Not a Calumma


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

15) Furcifer then?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Pono said:


> 15) Furcifer then?


No, question 10 was answered with a yes by the way, confirming it as a chamaeleo


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

16. _Chamaeleo deremensis ?_


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> 16. _Chamaeleo deremensis ?_


Sorry, no


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> Sorry, no


 
damn it, I had my animal all ready for you guys to guess aswell! lol


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

gonna have another pop at this

17. _Chamaeleo balebicornatus ?_


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> gonna have another pop at this
> 
> 17. _Chamaeleo balebicornatus ?_


No, 3 guesses left


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> No, 3 guesses left


 
damn it!

right, this must be it, otherwise I only have one other guess before im out of ideas.

_18. Chamaeleo Quadricornis,_ or one of its subspecies_?_


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> damn it!
> 
> right, this must be it, otherwise I only have one other guess before im out of ideas.
> 
> _18. Chamaeleo Quadricornis,_ or one of its subspecies_?_


Very close, try linking the common name to another chamaeleo


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> Very close, try linking the common name to another chamaeleo


 
Oooh, well this is my last guess that I had and linked to the common name of this one...


19. Owens Three Horned Chameleon?

_Chamaeleo Oweni_


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Oooh, well this is my last guess that I had and linked to the common name of this one...
> 
> 
> 19. Owens Three Horned Chameleon?
> ...


Afraid not, just one guess left


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

right last guess, if im wrong, I wont be annoyed this time, as we'll find out the answer anyways lol

but here we go,

number 20.

_Chamaeleo camerunensis_?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry spuddy, some good guesses, but it was:

Chamaeleo Fischeri









Does this mean I need to think of another one?


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

in5omniac said:


> No, question 10 was answered with a yes by the way, confirming it as a chamaeleo


oh shite i missed that post :lol2: :blush: :blush:

EDIT - damn it i also thought you said it was NOT found on the african mainland! God my reading is poor lol!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> Sorry spuddy, some good guesses, but it was:
> 
> Chamaeleo Fischeri
> image
> ...


 
damn, why didnt i think of it, its more obvious than some of the ones i listed too! 


but yeah dude, your go again.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Got another one, ask away


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

1. is it an agamid?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> 1. is it an agamid?


Not an agamid


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

2. Gecko ?


Also, why is nobody else playing :lol2:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> 2. Gecko ?
> 
> 
> Also, why is nobody else playing :lol2:


3) Is it commonly found in the reptile hobby?


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> 2. Gecko ?
> 
> 
> Also, why is nobody else playing :lol2:


i'll play, but this time ill read properly :lol2:


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

> 2) Gecko?


No


Zak said:


> 3) Is it commonly found in the reptile hobby?


and definitely no


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

4. Is it from Australasia?


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

5) chameleon again?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> 4. Is it from Australasia?


It isn't


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

in5omniac said:


> It isn't


What about my question? :whistling2:


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Pono said:


> What about my question? :whistling2:


Sorry, it got lost on the other page.

5) No not another chameleon


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

7) Is it from Madagascar?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> Sorry, it got lost on the other page.
> 
> 6) No not another chameleon


 
his question was number 5 lol


errr

6. is it of the Varanus species?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Zak said:


> 6) Is it from Madagascar?


Not from Madagascar


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> his question was number 5 lol
> 
> 
> errr
> ...


Edited to make his number 5, yours is 7 now though.

Not a varanus


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

argh confusing numbering!

8 ) Skink?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Pono said:


> argh confusing numbering!
> 
> 8: Skink?


Not a skink


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Too narrow, too early.......you guys are not good at this!


9. Is it from the New World?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

9) Is it from Europe?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Zak said:


> 9) Is it from Europe?


Not from Europe,

Bothrops, was yours a serious question, if so could you define 'the new world'


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> Not from Europe,
> 
> Bothrops, was yours a serious question, if so could you define 'the new world'


I assume it was serious. The new world means the western hemisphere : victory:


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

10) is it a DWA


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

in5omniac said:


> Not from Europe,
> 
> Bothrops, was yours a serious question, if so could you define 'the new world'


 
Yep!

'New World' = The America's (North, South, Central etc)
'Old World' = Africa, Asia...


It stems from the fact that we knew of the Asian and African continent for thousands of years ('Old World') but only discovered the 'New World' around 500 years ago.

Often tarantulas and primates are discussed in terms of New World and Old World. (Search 'New World Monkeys' to see what I mean!)

Cheers

Andy


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Jolio said:


> 10) is it a DWA


No.

But

11. Yes it is from the New World


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

12. Is it North American?

and ONLY if Yes, 13. Carribean?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> 12. Is it North American?


It isn't


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

13. South American?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> 13. South American?


Yes indeedy


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> Yes indeedy


14. Is it legless?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> 14. Is it legless?


No, has legs


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

15. Does it stay below 2ft as a rule?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> 15. Does it stay below 2ft as a rule?


Yes it does


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

South American, has legs and stays under 2ft in size, keep the questions coming


----------



## joza123 (Dec 29, 2009)

16 . Is it brown in colour ?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

joza123 said:


> 16 . Is it brown in colour ?


Yes, though the females tend to be more brown than the males


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

keep guessing


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

edit - scratch that, I thought we said south african for a moment there not south american.

I really have no idea... we Pass? :lol2:


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> edit - scratch that, I thought we said south african for a moment there not south american.
> 
> I really have no idea... we Pass? :lol2:


don't pass, 4 more questions yet!


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> don't pass, 4 more questions yet!


I'm not familiar with any small south american lizards outside of the families we've already guessed at. Maybe someone else would know but nobody seems to be playing now. 

Perhaps if we run with a few more common lizards to begin with it will liven the game up a little : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Anole?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 17) Anole?


Not an anole


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

18. Ameiva?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> 18. Ameiva?


Nope.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

It's an iguanid, though far from an obvious one.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

19. _Dipsosaurus dorsalis?_


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> 19. _Dipsosaurus dorsalis?_


No.

Final clue, the country this species belongs to is Ecuador


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

20. _Enyalioides?_


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> 20. _Enyalioides?_


No, it was the Tropidurus family, T. albemarlensis or Santiago Lava Lizard of the Galapagos
..Though I'd have accepted Tropidurus or Lava Lizard as a correct answer


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a new one, I think it's easier


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

bothrops said:


> It was the Haitian galliwasp (AKA the Giant Hispaniolan galliwasp) _Celestus warreni_ thought to be exinct in the wild but can be found at Jersey Zoo, a zoo in America and my college animal collection!:2thumb:


Hey Andy  

The Haitian galliwasps were upgraded to CR at the start of 2008 but they're still prettymuch guaranteed at one site. 

It's the Montserrat galliwasps that were thought extinct. One individual was captured twice during a six month survey (2008 or 9) but he was a pretty ropey blind individual soooo... Who knows!


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> I have a new one, I think it's easier


1. Is it from the New World?


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

2. is it nocturnal?


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

3. Arboreal?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

1. Not from the New World
2. Is Nocturnal
3. Is Arboreal


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> Hey Andy
> 
> The Haitian galliwasps were upgraded to CR at the start of 2008 but they're still prettymuch guaranteed at one site.
> 
> It's the Montserrat galliwasps that were thought extinct. One individual was captured twice during a six month survey (2008 or 9) but he was a pretty ropey blind individual soooo... Who knows!


Ah, cheers for the update. I thought a recent survey failed to find a specimen in Haiti. Didn't now of the 'safe' site. Any news as to what effect the earthquake made?

(sorry for going OT, OP!) 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

4. Is it Australian?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> 4. Is it Australian?


It sure is


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Off to start my new job so I'll have to come back to this... 5. Is it a spp. of Varanus?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> Off to start my new job so I'll have to come back to this... 5. Is it a spp. of Varanus?


Nopes


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

5. Agamid / Dragon?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> 5. Agamid / Dragon?


No.

Hope your new job's going well


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> No.
> 
> Hope your new job's going well


Thanks it went good, home now only work 7.30 - 1.30 :whistling2:

6. Is it a skink?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> Thanks it went good, home now only work 7.30 - 1.30 :whistling2:
> 
> 6. Is it a skink?


Not a skink


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

7. got to be a Gecko?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> 7. got to be a Gecko?


It does, good process of elimination there.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> It does, good process of elimination there.


It was either that or a legless lizard, although I know there are some less well heard of species in Aus outside of the afformentioned groups, but you said it should be a bit easier this time :whistling2:

So narrowed down location and type... now for habits...

8. Arboreal?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> It was either that or a legless lizard, although I know there are some less well heard of species in Aus outside of the afformentioned groups, but you said it should be a bit easier this time :whistling2:
> 
> So narrowed down location and type... now for habits...
> 
> 8. Arboreal?


That was question 3, and it was yes. So you can ask question 8 again


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> That was question 3, and it was yes. So you can ask question 8 again


Ahh yeah thanks, so australian arboreal gecko...

8. does it stay "small" (below let's say 3 inch) as a rule?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> Ahh yeah thanks, so australian arboreal gecko...
> 
> 8. does it stay "small" (below let's say 3 inch) as a rule?


No, bigger than that


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

9. is it a Velvet Gecko?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> 9. is it a Velvet Gecko?


It isn't


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

10. Leaf Tailed?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> 10. Leaf Tailed?


Yes, keep going


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

in5omniac said:


> Yes, keep going


:hmm: _Uroplatus ebenau? _


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

12. _Saltuarius swaini?_


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Not a u. ebenaui

or a s. swaini


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

13. _Phyllurus platurus? :whistling2:_


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

_ henkeli?_


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

15. _Saltuarius cornutus?_


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> 13. _Phyllurus platurus? :whistling2:_


We have a winner!


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> We have a winner!


Whoopa! :lol2:


Alright guys... fire away : victory:

(and remember your numbers!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

in5omniac said:


> We have a winner!


Bwahahaha I'm such a tool (looks at the earlier questions to find out that it was Australian :lol2


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

1. Is it a gecko?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> 1. Is it a gecko?


Nope.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

2. Varanus?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> 2. Varanus?


I wouldn't have it any other way :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> I wouldn't have it any other way :2thumb:


:lol2:
3. Is it from Africa?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2:
> 3. Is it from Africa?


Nope.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> Nope.


:hmm:

4. Does it originate from Australia?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> :hmm:
> 
> 4. Does it originate from Australia?


Nope, not an Aussie.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

5. Is it common in captivity?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> 5. Is it common in captivity?


Not common


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

6. Is it large (by monitor standards) :lol2:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> 6. Is it large (by monitor standards) :lol2:


No, not by "monitor standards" : victory:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> No, not by "monitor standards" : victory:


7. Is it smaller than the average monitor?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> 7. Is it smaller than the average monitor?


With monitors ranging from 1ft right up to 14ft that would make the average 6-7ft? but I'd say the average monitor is 4-5ft since only a few go huge.

In either case Yes, smaller than the average : victory:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> With monitors ranging from 1ft right up to 14ft that would make the average 6-7ft? but I'd say the average monitor is 4-5ft since only a few go huge.
> 
> In either case Yes, smaller than the average : victory:


That helps matters :no1: 

8. Is it colourful? (by monitor standards again :lol2


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> That helps matters :no1:
> 
> 8. Is it colourful? (by monitor standards again :lol2


Certainly is :mf_dribble:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> Certainly is :mf_dribble:


9....... Could it be the Varanus prasinus? :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> 9....... Could it be the Varanus prasinus? :2thumb:


It could be......



... but it isn't :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> It could be......
> 
> 
> 
> ... but it isn't :lol2:


Ok surely they must be the....

10. Varanus Macraei?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Ok surely they must be the....
> 
> 10. Varanus Macraei?


we have a weaner :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> we have a weaner :lol2:


WOOOOOOOO :2thumb: and only 10 questions 

I have to go now so if anyone wants to take my go feel free : victory:

I actually really like the idea of this thread :no1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually got a good but rather hard one


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm rather too stupid to ask a question :blush:
Just wanted to say well done on getting it so quick. :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

simooshy said:


> I'm rather too stupid to ask a question :blush:
> Just wanted to say well done on getting it so quick. :notworthy:


Haha thanks  and no you're not too stupid, just start off with general questions to cut it down a little like location, or popularity : victory:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

1. Is it nocturnal?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

2. Is it from the New World?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

simooshy said:


> 1. Is it nocturnal?


Yes... well its more active at night :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Zak said:


> 2. Is it from the New World?


Affirmative :2thumb:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

3. Is it a gecko?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

simooshy said:


> 3. Is it a gecko?


It is not : victory:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

4. Is it South American?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> 4. Is it South American?


Nope : victory:


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

5. is it a spider


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Mysterious_121 said:


> 5. is it a spider


Negative


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

6. North American?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> 6. North American?


Affirmative


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Mysterious_121 said:


> 5. is it a spider


lmao!

7. Is it venomous?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

GeckoD said:


> lmao!
> 
> 7. Is it venomous?


Nope :whistling2:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Nope :whistling2:


8. Is it a crocodilian?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

GeckoD said:


> 8. Is it a crocodilian?


Double nope (hint, think smaller)


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Double nope (hint, think smaller)


9. Is it a species of the family Polychrotidae?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


10. Is it reffered to as a '_____ common lizard'? lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

GeckoD said:


> 10. Is it reffered to as a '_____ common lizard'? lol


Negative:lol2: but as we are halfway through then I will give you another hint...

They are from the suborder: Amphisbaenia (I know not exactly a lizard, but they are not a snake, amphibian, or any other well known organism :lol2 but they are a reptile :whistling2:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Negative:lol2: but as we are halfway through then I will give you another hint...
> 
> They are from the suborder: Amphisbaenia (I know not exactly a lizard, but they are not a snake, amphibian, or any other well known organism :lol2 but they are a reptile :whistling2:


11. Is it *'*Rhineura floridana'?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

GeckoD said:


> 11. Is it *'*Rhineura floridana'?


Nope :whistling2:not Rhineura


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Nope :whistling2:not Rhineura


12. Ok lol is it one of the following? 

Amphisbaenidae, Bipedidae...


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

GeckoD said:


> 12. Ok lol is it one of the following?
> 
> Amphisbaenidae, Bipedidae...


Yes :devil:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Yes :devil:


ok, so thats narrowed it down to just about 10 different species of Amphisbaenidae, with 8 questions left! lol 

anyone wanna have a stab at this one?!?!?!?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

13.....The white worm lizard (_Amphisbaena alba_)


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Negative :devil:


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

14. _Amphisbaena fuliginosa_


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Mysterious_121 said:


> 14. _Amphisbaena fuliginosa_


Nope, try shortening it down a little more : victory:


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

this was a great thread!
lets revive it!
im thinking of something....


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

1) is it nocturnal?


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

nope..


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

2) is it in the chameleon family?


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

yes it is a chameleon!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

3) (there's a surprise :lol2 is it a commonly kept species?


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

yep big surprise!
but no not commonly kept! don't think anybody keeps them in the uk!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

4) is it in the genus of nadzikambia?


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

samurai said:


> 4) is it in the genus of nadzikambia?


 nope...


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

5) calumma?


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

nope...


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

bump! any more questions?


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Dwarf species?


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

sorry forgot bout this...
no not really around maximun length around 6.5 inch...


----------

